# Canidae for all life stages dog food



## PoodleMom (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello everyone....I have a 12 week old standard poodle puppy who I have had now for 3 weeks....her breeder gives her puppies Canidae All Life Stages dog food.....I was wondering what everyone's thought on this brand was....I also have a 22 month old standard poodle who I feed Blue Buffalo......I was thinking of switching the puppy over to Blue Buffalo as well...however, the puppy is doing good on the Canidae...would like some feedback on the Canidae Dog Food for All Life Stages...thanks to everyone in advance.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I feed my 5 month old Canidae all stages of life chicken flavor dry food.

I believe it is one of the best dog foods available, not too rich (for better poops) and very very healthy and natural, ASK YOUR VET THOUGH, THIS IS JUST MY PERSONAL OPINION.

And my puppy LIKES IT, and she is a picky eater. Good luck!


----------

